# La scelta del successore di Napolitano



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2014)

Il Fatto Quotidiano ha oggi ipotizzato che a succedere a Napolitano al Quirinale possa essere il maestro Riccardo Muti il quale avrebbe avuto una richiesta in tal senso da Renzi. Palazzo Chigi ha smentito la notizia.
La lotta per la successione a Napolitano è aperta. Chi secondo voi ne prenderà il posto? In ogni caso chi vorreste?


----------



## runner (3 Dicembre 2014)

ovviamente è una pagliacciata renziana a livello di "mi piace" sui social network, detto questo penso proprio che abbiano già scelto o Grasso o al massimo Letta Jr. per il futuro presidente....

al di là di tutto comunque trovo davvero insopportabile che si facciano dei nomi senza senso solo per dare inutili segnali al paese!!

intanto tra qualche giorno si pagheranno le tasse sul possesso delle case, si insomma il pizzo per poter vivere nella propria casa che non genera reddito!!


----------



## Nicco (13 Dicembre 2014)

Muti è una trovata giornalistica a mio parere.

Civati avanza il nome di Prodi o di un suo simile, si spinge quindi per un uomo di sinistra.
Letta jr. non è troppo giovane?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Dicembre 2014)

Un terzo mandato a Napolitano no? Che dite?


----------



## smallball (14 Dicembre 2014)

Mario Draghi,non vedo alternative


----------



## Renegade (14 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un terzo mandato a Napolitano no? Che dite?



E non lo escludo eh. Tanto gira e rigira è sempre il solito teatrino che ottiene lo stesso risultato. E dopotutto, checché se ne dica, il presidentissimo è più che attaccato a quella poltrona e non farebbe fatica a metterlo in atto. Alla fin fine chi meglio di lui? Fa qualche discorso qua e là, registra video di auguri nelle festività, non si prende la minima responsabilità di nulla, agisce da moderno Ponzio Pilato, da qualche mandato all'emergente modaiolo di turno, poi se ne ritorna nel sarcofago. Bello, bellissimo impiego.


----------



## Renegade (14 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un terzo mandato a Napolitano no? Che dite?



E non lo escludo eh. Tanto gira e rigira è sempre il solito teatrino che ottiene lo stesso risultato. E dopotutto, checché se ne dica, il presidentissimo è più che attaccato a quella poltrona e non farebbe fatica a metterlo in atto. Alla fin fine chi meglio di lui? Fa qualche discorso qua e là, registra video di auguri nelle festività, non si prende la minima responsabilità di nulla, agisce da moderno Ponzio Pilato, dà qualche mandato all'emergente modaiolo di turno, poi se ne ritorna nel sarcofago. Bello, bellissimo impiego.


----------



## O Animal (14 Dicembre 2014)

Secondo me Renzi vorrebbe Barbara d'Urso...

Comunque vada, vedendo chi lo dovrà scegliere, ci metteremo di sicuro le mani tra i capelli se non sui....


----------



## juventino (14 Dicembre 2014)

È dai tempi di Pertini che non abbiamo un presidente della Repubblica serio.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Secondo me Renzi vorrebbe Barbara d'Urso...
> 
> Comunque vada, vedendo chi lo dovrà scegliere, ci metteremo di sicuro le mani tra i capelli se non sui....



Gioielli?


----------



## O Animal (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Gioielli?


----------



## Doctore (14 Dicembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Civati avanza il nome di Prodi o di un suo simile,



pensare che gente peggiore di renzi...una roba incredibile


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Secondo Berlusoni il patto del Nazareno con Renzi influenzerà anche la scelta del successore di Napolitano.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi incontro tra Renzi e Prodi. Prodi tra i candidati al Quirinale?


----------



## smallball (16 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Oggi incontro tra Renzi e Prodi. Prodi tra i candidati al Quirinale?


e tornano i 101 franchi tiratori


----------



## Stex (16 Dicembre 2014)

prodi sarebbe proprio la morte totale dell'italia. il primo che ci ha portato alla rovina.

cmq carica inutile, potremo anche essere senza tanto non cambia nulla, anzi sulla carta risparmieremo circa 300000€ all'anno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> prodi sarebbe proprio la morte totale dell'italia. il primo che ci ha portato alla rovina.
> 
> cmq carica inutile, potremo anche essere senza tanto non cambia nulla, anzi sulla carta risparmieremo circa 300000€ all'anno



Se fosse davvero totalmente inutile non ci sarebbe tutto sto casino per eleggerne uno e Napolitano non si sarebbe fatto il secondo mandato


----------



## vota DC (16 Dicembre 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> prodi sarebbe proprio la morte totale dell'italia. il primo che ci ha portato alla rovina.



Tecnicamente il debito era al 30% in epoca democristiana, è balzato al 90% con i craxiani e quando Berlusconi ha governato la prima volta se lo è trovato al 125%, dopo tra i governi Prodi e lo stesso Berlusconi all'epoca della "finanza creativa" l'avevano fatto scendere vicino al 100%, purtroppo con la creazione del PD e il tentativo di andare verso il bipartitismo si è creata la vulgata secondo cui il segreto della crescita economica è l'intervento statale.


----------



## Denni90 (16 Dicembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se fosse davvero totalmente inutile non ci sarebbe tutto sto casino per eleggerne uno e Napolitano non si sarebbe fatto il secondo mandato



mica scemo napolitano...chissene avrà pensato se nn conto nulla...anzi intanto si è aumentato lo stipendio quel maiale lì


----------



## James Watson (16 Dicembre 2014)

In mezzo a tutto sto casino mi sembra strano che nessuno abbia ancora proposto il ritorno della Monarchia.. troll: ma mica tanto... )


----------



## Stex (17 Dicembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se fosse davvero totalmente inutile non ci sarebbe tutto sto casino per eleggerne uno e Napolitano non si sarebbe fatto il secondo mandato



a cosa serve quella carica? a dire ogni tanto non fate casino , mettetevi d'accordo, fate sacrifici italiani che io devo alzarmi lo stipendio?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2014)

Napolitano ha oggi confermato che è ormai vicina la fine del suo mandato.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2014)

Renzi ha dichiarato che nella scelta del successore di Napolitano si cercherà un alto consenso.


----------



## Nicco (19 Dicembre 2014)

E' uscito fuori il nome di Mattarella, uomo di centro.


----------



## smallball (19 Dicembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> E' uscito fuori il nome di Mattarella, uomo di centro.



direi uomo DC


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi ha dichiarato che nella scelta del successore di Napolitano si cercherà un alto consenso.



Intendeva consenso PD-forza Italia - mafia come per tutto ?


----------



## Hammer (20 Dicembre 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> direi uomo DC



La DC è ovunque


----------



## runner (20 Dicembre 2014)

continuano tutti a tacere su Grasso e sarà lui il successore.....


----------



## vota DC (20 Dicembre 2014)

Ma Grasso è quello del premio antimafia a Berlusconi. Su Mattarella non credo che al governo convenga molto mettere su ex democristiani: Scalfaro non firmava tutte le porcherie che gli passavano senza leggere e scioglieva spesso le camere.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Grasso è quello del premio antimafia a Berlusconi. Su Mattarella non credo che al governo convenga molto mettere su ex democristiani: Scalfaro non firmava tutte le porcherie che gli passavano senza leggere e scioglieva spesso le camere.



Grasso e Mattarella secondo me sono in pole....


----------



## Blu71 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Con le dimissioni di Napolitano, previste per domani, si apre ufficialmente la corsa alla successione.


----------



## James Watson (14 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi il Presidente si dimetterà. Vedremo come andrà la partita per eleggere il nuovo Presidente..


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2015)

Posso dirvi che personalmente non me ne importa proprio nulla? Tanto metteranno l'ennesimo delinquente/sanguisuga/marionetta. Per quel che mi riguarda ci può andare pure Paolino Paperino.


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Oggi il Presidente si dimetterà. Vedremo come andrà la partita per eleggere il nuovo Presidente..



sperando di evitare la carica dei 101 no Prodiani,che ci ha fatto fare una figuraccia cosmica


----------



## debbym86 (14 Gennaio 2015)

sono felice che Napolitano vada via.era ora.spero che finalmente sia una Donna capo dello stato finalmente.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Posso dirvi che personalmente non me ne importa proprio nulla? Tanto metteranno l'ennesimo delinquente/sanguisuga/marionetta. Per quel che mi riguarda ci può andare pure Paolino Paperino.



la penso come te


----------



## runner (14 Gennaio 2015)

piero grasso


----------



## James Watson (14 Gennaio 2015)

Il Presidente si è dimesso oggi alle ore 10.35. Il Segretario Generale della Presidenza della Repubblica, Donato Marra, sta provvedendo a darne ufficiale comunicazione ai Presidenti del Senato della Repubblica e della Camera dei Deputati e al Presidente del Consiglio dei Ministri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2015)

Veltroni , Grasso e compagnia brutta sarebbero un DISASTRO


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Posso dirvi che personalmente non me ne importa proprio nulla? Tanto metteranno l'ennesimo delinquente/sanguisuga/marionetta. Per quel che mi riguarda ci può andare pure Paolino Paperino.



.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2015)

Per quello che conta...


----------



## James Watson (14 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Veltroni , Grasso e compagnia brutta sarebbero un DISASTRO



tu chi vedresti bene, lollo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> tu chi vedresti bene, lollo?



non mi sono ancora fatto un idea bene.. mi vorrei informare bene prima di esprimere un giudizio...


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2015)

spero Mario Draghi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Gennaio 2015)

Dopo Napolitano non sfigurerebbe nemmeno Toto Riina


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2015)

Sceglie Renzi, quindi benone.


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2015)

Vi consiglio di non sforzarvi a cercare nomi perché, molto semplicemente, non ce ne sono. Possono anche metterci Berlusconi o Totò Riina, così come Grasso, Veltroni o Draghi, o magari la casalinga di Voghera; la situazione non cambierebbe di una virgola. Come ha detto più volte il nostro [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], per dare una svolta seria al nostro paese occorrerebbe piazzare vari premi Nobel in tutte le più alte cariche dandogli carta bianca (pura utopia purtroppo).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vi consiglio di non sforzarvi a cercare nomi perché, molto semplicemente, non ce ne sono. Possono anche metterci Berlusconi o Totò Riina, così come Grasso, Veltroni o Draghi, o magari la casalinga di Voghera; la situazione non cambierebbe di una virgola. Come ha detto più volte il nostro [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], per dare una svolta seria al nostro paese occorrerebbe piazzare vari premi Nobel in tutte le più alte cariche dandogli carta bianca (pura utopia purtroppo).



Credo che non si farebbero problemi a piazzare premi Nobel, il difficile e trovarli disonesti e corrutibili


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per quello che conta...



....il Presidente della Repubblica può contare tanto o poco. Dipende da come viene interpretato il ruolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....il Presidente della Repubblica può contare tanto o poco. Dipende da come viene interpretato il ruolo.



Diciamo che dipende da quanto è frammentato il resto dell'universo politico. Napolitano in tal senso è stato un dei più "potenti".


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che dipende da quanto è frammentato il resto dell'universo politico. Napolitano in tal senso è stato un dei più "potenti".



....il nostro Presidente della Repubblica, secondo la Costituzione non ha poteri "reali" ma a nessun capo del Governo conviene politicante avere un Capo dello Stato che lo avversa.


----------



## Hammer (14 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vi consiglio di non sforzarvi a cercare nomi perché, molto semplicemente, non ce ne sono. Possono anche metterci Berlusconi o Totò Riina, così come Grasso, Veltroni o Draghi, o magari la casalinga di Voghera; la situazione non cambierebbe di una virgola. Come ha detto più volte il nostro [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], *per dare una svolta seria al nostro paese occorrerebbe piazzare vari premi Nobel in tutte le più alte cariche dandogli carta bianca *(pura utopia purtroppo).



Fermamente d'accordo, è una mossa naturale e logica, quasi scontata in un mondo normale. Alle cariche alte dello Stato, dal presidente del Consiglio ai Ministri e ai segretari, serve gente *COMPETENTE*. Preparata, sveglia, informata, brillante, insomma che ne sappia a pacchi.


----------



## Hammer (14 Gennaio 2015)

PS: Veltroni NO. NO. NO.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....il nostro Presidente della Repubblica, secondo la Costituzione non ha poteri "reali" ma a nessun capo del Governo conviene politicante avere un Capo dello Stato che lo avversa.



Ti ripeto, se il parlamento e l'esecutivo pensano con un cervello solo il pdr può stare buono a leggere il giornale tutto il giorno. I poteri (e non attribuzioni) che ha non sono prettamente governativi (o almeno non influenzano le scelte).


----------



## James Watson (14 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Fermamente d'accordo, è una mossa naturale e logica, quasi scontata in un mondo normale. Alle cariche alte dello Stato, dal presidente del Consiglio ai Ministri e ai segretari, serve gente *COMPETENTE*. Preparata, sveglia, informata, brillante, insomma che ne sappia a pacchi.



Insomma dei tecnici...


----------



## Hammer (14 Gennaio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Insomma dei tecnici...



Esattamente. Come siano orientate le idee dei tecnici, è un altro discorso. Non sei d'accordo?


----------



## francylomba (14 Gennaio 2015)

sto sentendo dei nomi imbarazzanti in giro .. non conta niente ma spero siano tutti tranne questi : amato, monti , prodi, casini, fini, veltroni, d'alema ph34r 
tra le donne forse sceglierei la bonino ma dubito visto le sue condizioni di salute
ps : ho appena visto che la boldrini ha 53 anni... se diventa lei , chiedo la residenza in vaticano!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, se il parlamento e l'esecutivo pensano con un cervello solo il pdr può stare buono a leggere il giornale tutto il giorno. I poteri (e non attribuzioni) che ha non sono prettamente governativi (o almeno non influenzano le scelte).



....chiedilo a Berlusconi che aveva maggioranze bulgare ma ha avuto pure sempre Presidenti ostili.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Come siano orientate le idee dei tecnici, è un altro discorso. Non sei d'accordo?



Io certo, anche se questo è il ruolo meno tecnico.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....chiedilo a Berlusconi che aveva maggioranze bulgare ma ha avuto pure sempre Presidenti ostili.



Non riesco a immaginarmi uno scenario in cui il presidente gli metta i bastoni tra le ruote. Anzi dovrebbe essere il più distaccato possibile in teoria.


----------



## Renegade (15 Gennaio 2015)

Chiunque metteranno sarà l'ennesimo scempio. Oltretutto l'opinione che ho di Napolitano è la stessa che ha Salvini. Unica cosa in cui concordo con lui. Il vecchietto ha bloccato la democrazia con tre governi di Palazzo.

Comunque tutti ma non la Boldrini, né tantomeno Grasso. Non so come ci siano arrivati a rivestire le cariche attuali. Tra l'altro l'unica donna con un minimo di intelligenza per quel ruolo è la Bonino, ma non la vorrei di certo.

Quanto al resto, candidati da brividi. Addirittura Casini. Alla fine penso comunque andrà Prodi, o al limite resto dell'idea Draghi. Quanto poi ai discorsi generali, il centrodestra ha ragione quando parla di squilibri. Tutte le cariche istituzionali sono di sinistra.

Il male minore per me sarebbe Monti, che è pure la mia scelta. Persona seria, preparata, competente e intelligente. Ma soprattutto con un savoir fair ed una serietà che ripristina un po' la facciata dell'Italia. Inadeguato come presidente del consiglio, ma lì potrebbe starci.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (15 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Fermamente d'accordo, è una mossa naturale e logica, quasi scontata in un mondo normale. Alle cariche alte dello Stato, dal presidente del Consiglio ai Ministri e ai segretari, serve gente *COMPETENTE*. Preparata, sveglia, informata, brillante, insomma che ne sappia a pacchi.



Scusami ma questo non mi pare proprio la descrizione di Dario Fo, giusto per dire il primo premio Nobel che mi viene in mente...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2015)

Lo schifo assoluto Prodi credo sia il più probabile anche se fortunatamente sembra non piacere tanto a renzi quindi forse ce lo evitiamo..
Oggi come oggi nello scenario politico è davvero difficile indicare un nome che vada bene come garante e come figura seria e adatta al ruolo, veniamo da 25 anni di politica "burina" e quindi figure con l'aplomb giusto ce ne sono pochissime..
Purtroppo si sentono nomi immondi come Amato, Draghi o Monti (tutta gente che ha servito altri anziché l'italia)..per carità..preferisco perfino un Veltroni anche se credo sempre che una figura che è lontana dalle due parti sia la più indicata.
Per un presidente donna credo i tempi non siano maturi, non vedo una sola figura che possa avere il prestigio per ricoprire quella carica, forse al prossimo mandato..
Personalmente proporrei Galliani così ce lo leviamo dai piedi....


----------



## Aragorn (15 Gennaio 2015)

Addirittura la Boldrini .. il fatto che si possa anche solo pensare di proporre il suo nome la dice lunga su come siamo ridotti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Addirittura la Boldrini .. il fatto che si possa anche solo pensare di proporre il suo nome la dice lunga su come siamo ridotti.



Non so nemmeno come qualcuno abbia potuto proporla. Sarebbe meglio espatriare.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Gennaio 2015)

Anche una sedia al posto di Napolitano. Tanto cambierebbe poco.....


----------



## vota DC (15 Gennaio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Scusami ma questo non mi pare proprio la descrizione di Dario Fo, giusto per dire il primo premio Nobel che mi viene in mente...



Gli manca la laurea mi pare.


----------



## Hammer (15 Gennaio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Scusami ma questo non mi pare proprio la descrizione di Dario Fo, giusto per dire il primo premio Nobel che mi viene in mente...



Nella frase citata, i Premi Nobel sono un'iperbole per indicare persone estremamente competenti nel loro campo. Ovviamente, non tutti i premi Nobel e/o tutte le menti brillanti sarebbero adatte per svolgere alte cariche per motivi diversi e non strettamente legati alla loro preparazione. Dario Fo non saprei nemmeno in che settore collocarlo, per esempio, ma un Carlo Rubbia (tanto per citare un Nobel) si collocherebbe alla grande al Miur.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Gennaio 2015)

Il ruolo del presidente della repubblica in Italia è alquanto inutile, chiunque esso sia. Inoltre su fb mi è capitato di leggere post del tipo "onore a Napolitano". Ma onore di cosa? Che si è preso il suo abbondante stipendio stando lì seduto? Mah.


----------



## juventino (17 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni il favorito sarebbe Giuliano Amato. Sarebbe lui il nome che avrebbe messo d'accordo Renzi e Berlusconi.*


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni il favorito sarebbe Giuliano Amato. Sarebbe lui il nome che avrebbe messo d'accordo Renzi e Berlusconi.*



Ecco, questa è una cosa da vomito


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni il favorito sarebbe Giuliano Amato. Sarebbe lui il nome che avrebbe messo d'accordo Renzi e Berlusconi.*




Questo paese è destinato a FALLIRE . Addio


----------



## Renegade (17 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo paese è destinato a FALLIRE . Addio



Spiegami una cosa, comunque, voi Grilloni siete sempre appresso a Rodotà?? O farete nuovi sondaggi??


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni il favorito sarebbe Giuliano Amato. Sarebbe lui il nome che avrebbe messo d'accordo Renzi e Berlusconi.*



Ma fanno apposta? Già i nomi che circolano lasciano storditi, Amato sarebbe ridicolo all'ennesima potenza.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo paese è destinato a FALLIRE . Addio



Prima o poi accadrà. Secondo te chi potrebbe essere un buon candidato?


----------



## juventino (17 Gennaio 2015)

Anche con il solo insediamento Amato diverrebbe subito il secondo peggior presidente della Repubblica della storia (al primo posto nessuno batterà mai Cossiga). Uno che nella sua vita è stato secondo solo a Carraro per numero di poltrone prese, che percepisce pensioni da nababbo (ricordo di aver letto vari articoli in cui veniva rivelato che si becchi 600 euro al giorno! AL GIORNO!!!), che ha avuto il coraggio di mettere direttamente le mani nelle tasche degli italiani in modo concreto, adesso rischia di diventare il capo dello Stato. Questo paese va dritto verso il fallimento.


----------



## juventino (17 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Prima o poi accadrà. Secondo te chi potrebbe essere un buon candidato?



Visti i nomi io proporrei Grande Puffo, il mago Zurlì, Topo Gigio, Homer Simpson o Hamtaro. Sono certo che se proponessimo questa rosa di nomi agli italiani firmerebbero col sangue per avere uno di questi.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni il favorito sarebbe Giuliano Amato. Sarebbe lui il nome che avrebbe messo d'accordo Renzi e Berlusconi.*



Guardiamo il lato positivo, sono certo che metterà d'accordo anche tutti gli italiani


----------



## Hammer (18 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Visti i nomi io proporrei Grande Puffo, il mago Zurlì, Topo Gigio, Homer Simpson o Hamtaro. Sono certo che se proponessimo questa rosa di nomi agli italiani firmerebbero col sangue per avere uno di questi.



Ai Puffi sono rimasto affezionato sin da quando ero piccino, il loro capo come presidente non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Gennaio 2015)

Sul sondaggio online del fatto quotidiano è spuntato Magalli. lol

Visti certi nomi, forse non sarebbe neanche un male


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Puffo non sarebbe male, la saggezza prima di tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Prima o poi accadrà. Secondo te chi potrebbe essere un buon candidato?



come ti ho scritto in precedenza purtroppo sono impegnato molto con il lavoro e non ho tempo di informarmi in modo corretto.. e senza informazioni non voglio dar opinioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2015)

*#renzi fuori i nomi

Con una lettera aperta il movimento 5 stelle ha chiesto per risolvere l'annoso problema del successore di Napolitano a Renzi i 5 nomi dei candidati che verranno poi votati da tutto il movimento tramite il portale . Dalle votazioni DEMOCRATICHE uscirà un solo e unico nome che il movimento voterà sempre . 
*


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque è veramente assurdo che Renzi e B si siano scelti loro 2 senza consultare nessuno tramite il patto del Nazareno il successore di Napolitano... antidemocrazia a mille..


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2015)

intanto Stefano Fassina accusa il nostro pemier di essere stato a capo dei 101 franchi tiratori che hanno silurato Romano Prodi nel 2013


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque è veramente assurdo che Renzi e B si siano scelti loro 2 senza consultare nessuno tramite il patto del Nazareno il successore di Napolitano... antidemocrazia a mille..



Invece ho trovato la cosa l'incarnazione perfetta della democrazia. Se poi volvi intendere che andrebbero risìdiscusse le modalità d'elezione è un altro discorso.

Ripeto comunque che nessuno obbliga i deputati e i senatori a staccare il cervello e a non decidere di testa loro.


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece ho trovato la cosa l'incarnazione perfetta della democrazia. Se poi volvi intendere che andrebbero risìdiscusse le modalità d'elezione è un altro discorso.
> 
> Ripeto comunque che nessuno obbliga i deputati e i senatori a staccare il cervello e a non decidere di testa loro.



concordo con te


----------



## Doctore (22 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque è veramente assurdo che Renzi e B si siano scelti loro 2 senza consultare nessuno tramite il patto del Nazareno il successore di Napolitano... antidemocrazia a mille..



ma perche!?
Sono i 2 maggiori schieramenti che hanno un minimo di dialogo...gli altri non vogliono dialogare


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Fassina, minoranza PD, ha esplicitamente detto che Renzi è stato il capo dei 101 che impedirono nel 2013 l'elezione al Colle di Romano Prodi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Antonio Martino, tra i fondatori di Forza Italia, sarà il candidato dei moderati nelle prime tre votazioni per la corsa al Quirinale, votazioni che prevedono la maggioranza qualificata.


----------



## vota DC (22 Gennaio 2015)

Draghi è fuori anche per il prossimo giro dato che gli italiani non hanno lavoro e contano sui propri risparmi che lui ha appena svalutato.



Doctore ha scritto:


> ma perche!?
> Sono i 2 maggiori schieramenti che hanno un minimo di dialogo...gli altri non vogliono dialogare



Forza Italia va da Bondi (PCI) a Martino (PLI), poi ci sono Gasparri (MSI), Brunetta (PSI) e Scajola (DC) sarebbe ora di finirla con la recita del partito monolitico, il presidente della repubblica non fa parte di nessun programma di governo perciò ogni parlamentare dovrebbe votare come gli pare invece che seguire gli accordi. Vale doppiamente poi per il PD che ha un parlamento eletto con il programma di Bersani più i vari boss delle cooperative locali.


----------



## juventino (23 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *#renzi fuori i nomi
> 
> Con una lettera aperta il movimento 5 stelle ha chiesto per risolvere l'annoso problema del successore di Napolitano a Renzi i 5 nomi dei candidati che verranno poi votati da tutto il movimento tramite il portale . Dalle votazioni DEMOCRATICHE uscirà un solo e unico nome che il movimento voterà sempre .
> *



Mi sembra una richiesta ragionevole quella dei grillini.


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fassina, minoranza PD, ha esplicitamente detto che Renzi è stato il capo dei 101 che impedirono nel 2013 l'elezione al Colle di Romano Prodi.



l'avevo gia' riportata io la notizia


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Antonio Martino, tra i fondatori di Forza Italia, sarà il candidato dei moderati nelle prime tre votazioni per la corsa al Quirinale, votazioni che prevedono la maggioranza qualificata.



il cosiddetto candidato di bandiera


----------



## James Watson (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Fassina ancora parla?!


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2015)

E' uscito fuori che Renzi ha ordinato al partito di votare scheda bianca alle prime tre elezioni. Questa è una prova d'amore. Infatti non coinvolge Berlusconi perché necessario ad avere il 66%, ma lo coinvolge dopo quando basta il 50% e potrebbe mandarlo al diavolo usando la maggioranza di Letta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Alla fine come sempre il candidato lo eleggerà il centrosinistra..certo che Berlusconi da sto punto di vista è sempre stato iellato perché in 20 anni in cui ha spesso dominato la scena politica si è sempre trovato in minoranza quando c'era da eleggere il capo dello stato e si è trovato quindi sempre presidenti poco graditi..anche stavolta il PD finirà con eleggere quello che vuole..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Il M5S sottoporrà alle "quirinarie", previste per domani, i nomi di Pieluigi Bersani, Raffaele Cantone, Nino Di Matteo, Ferdinando Imposimato, Elio Lannutti, Paolo Maddalena, Romano Prodi, Salvatore Settis e Gustavo Zagrebelsky.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Berlusconi ha dichiarato che non si è pervenuto ad un nome condiviso, con Renzi, per il Quirinale.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2015)

La Lega e FDI hanno proposto il nome del giornalista Vittorio Feltri.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Svolta nella scelta http://www.milanworld.net/sergio-ma...enzi-per-il-quirinale-vt25176.html#post630146


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grasso e Mattarella secondo me sono in pole....



...mi cito...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2015)

Il risultato della prima votazione per il presidente della Repubblica: 

Presenti e votanti 975
Maggioranza richiesta 673
Hanno ricevuto voti: 
Imposimato, 120
Feltri 49
Castellina 37
Bonino 25
Rodotà 23
Albertini 14
Sabelli Fioretti 11
Morelli 9
Prodi 9
Caleo 8
Bersani 5
Mattarella 5
Martino 3
Messina 3
Mieli 3
Finocchiaro 2
Greggio 2.
538 schede bianche e 33 nulle.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Gennaio 2015)

Feltri 49 voti? 
ditemi che non è il giornalaio


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Feltri 49 voti?
> ditemi che non è il giornalaio



...invece è proprio lui, sostenuto da Lega e FDI.


----------



## Nicco (29 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Feltri 49 voti?
> ditemi che non è il giornalaio



Vittorio Feltri, lui. Candidato non ufficiale di destra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2015)

Quello che non capisco è perché si voti scheda bianca se c'è il candidato che vogliono. Boh


----------

